

Professional Airbnb squatter - iamjdg
http://www.businessinsider.com/airbnb-host-cant-get-squatter-to-leave-2014-7

======
ejr
The only thing I found more disturbing than the story are the comments below
it. Airbnb really does need to overhaul their responses to things like these.
As for the host, it's never a good idea to ignore your gut instincts and 30
days for a shady guest is not a good idea. Of course, hindsight is 20/20, but
always heed the mantra, when in doubt bail-out.

------
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8058247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8058247).

